# Just started amitriptyline



## 22058 (Jun 29, 2005)

I'm wondering if anyone else on amitriptyline is sleeping way too much. I take 25mg at bedtime and I am sleeping almost 12 hours. I can't stay awake for the life of me. Anyone know if this is normal, or if it will subside shortly? Thanks


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It is normal and should subside over the next while. If it doesn't you may need to check with the doctor and drop the dose.Tricyclic antidepressants like amitriptyline (but it is most of the class) also have anti-histamine effects.Histamine in your brain is a signal to stay awake. Antidepressants have to get into the brain and they can block that. Most people's brains will compensate for that after a week or two.For awhile I was taking 50 mgs Doxepin and had to drop to 25 because I couldn't compensate for the 50 mg dose. K.


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

Yes its normal. IMO (I take 30-40 mg/elavil day) it takes several weeks to get thru the tiredness but in my expereince it does get better and the medication really helps (me)


----------

